# My Dads fish from this week[pic heavy]



## Mak-n-Memories (May 19, 2012)

My parents came down for a week. They only get to visit a couple times a year so I put Dad on the water every chance I could. Here are some of what he caught. A few days we did have the camera. I LOVE RETURNING THE FAVOR OF TAKING ME FISHING GROWING UP.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 19, 2012)

Good Job !
 Fine Fish Ya,ll caught. now He,s got some Campfire Stories to tell up at his place.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 20, 2012)

Wow, nice catches. You clearly have some honey holes tagged on your GPS.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 20, 2012)

he had a great time.


----------



## randy1 (May 20, 2012)

Nice fish recurve! I'm coming down there on 6/8 for a week of fishing in St. Joe Bay and Indian Pass for trout, tripletail and hopefully a tarpon. Could you pass along any pointers for me? Are the tarpon on the beaches yet? Thanks for any info.


----------



## d-a (May 20, 2012)

Nice, I wish my dad wasnt such a workaholic and would go more with me.

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 21, 2012)

My dad never really liked or took me fishing. I'd go with a  neighbor or sneak off on my own. My dad never did anything with us, your lucky Tony.


----------



## Paymaster (May 21, 2012)

Good Deal Tony! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 21, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## bany (May 21, 2012)

Nice you can return the Honor! Nice bunch of fish you got into. The red's come home for ya or did you take some long rides?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 21, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> My dad never really liked or took me fishing. I'd go with a  neighbor or sneak off on my own. My dad never did anything with us, your lucky Tony.



We must have the same dad lol.  When I bought my boat he said "I dont know why you would wast your money on that" he still has never been with me


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 21, 2012)

awesome !!! i am glad you took the camera as well bro. that was a cute little shark too !!!


----------



## biggabuck (May 22, 2012)

Thats awesome Tony!!! hope someday Hayden will repay me. You are a good man. Wish i could take my Dad he loved those big ole reds and gator trout.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jun 2, 2012)

*Dad*



Parker Phoenix said:


> My dad never really liked or took me fishing. I'd go with a  neighbor or sneak off on my own. My dad never did anything with us, your lucky Tony.



My dad was the same way.  I learned everything in my own.

We buried my dad last July.

What goes around comes around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

